# My upcoming OST (retro Video Game style) - NEW VIDEO



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 21, 2020)

Hey VI crew

I am really excited to announce the upcoming release of my latest OST for a video game. With this release I am shifting away from my name to an artist alias. If you've been interested in my work, please consider subbing me on Youtube as I am starting over again with a new channel and would really appreciate the support!

The soundtrack to RITE was my first official foray into the more electronic/retro vibe which I really enjoyed. I grew up with the awesome music of the SNES so it's been really fun to use that as inspiration.


The official album wont be released until the 7th of July, we've put together a teaser trailer to promote it! ENJOY!!



enjoy watching me pretend to do things @ the computer

NEW VIDEO:


----------



## muk (Jun 21, 2020)

It's always a joy to hear new music by you Simon, and this is no exception. You really nailed that SNES feel. Good luck with the game and album releases!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 21, 2020)

muk said:


> It's always a joy to hear new music by you Simon, and this is no exception. You really nailed that SNES feel. Good luck with the game and album releases!


Thanks Muk! Really appreciate it


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 21, 2020)

I shouldn't have posted on Sunday.


----------



## CGR (Jun 21, 2020)

Sounds like you had a ball creating the music for that. Congratulations on the upcoming release.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 21, 2020)

CGR said:


> Sounds like you had a ball creating the music for that. Congratulations on the upcoming release.


It was fun, but to be honest as this was relatively new territory for me, it was certainly a bit more panic enducing than normal haha


----------



## CGR (Jun 21, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> It was fun, but to be honest as this was relatively new territory for me, it was certainly a bit more panic enducing than normal haha


Ha! Nothing quite like being thrown in the deep end and finding out if you can swim!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 22, 2020)

CGR said:


> Ha! Nothing quite like being thrown in the deep end and finding out if you can swim!


I definitely had this liberating feeling that I dont get when composing orchestral music.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey!

New video is out where I solo a few tracks at a time so we can listen in iso (in iso)!


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 7, 2020)

Rite of the Desert popped up in my rotation. That was really cool


----------

